# cleaning your mes 30?



## flyweed (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey guys,

I've had a Mess 30 for about a year now and love it..but never know how or IF I should clean the interior ever? I mean I take the racks out and steamer pan, drip tray and wash those..but the inner walls should I just leave black??  I never know if I should wipe it down with soapy water or not.

Dan


----------



## ronp (Jun 5, 2010)

Just leave it alone, racks and pan is ok to clean.


----------



## flyweed (Jun 6, 2010)

that's what I thought. Thanks!  I always clean my racks, steamer pan, drip tray...but the walls, floor, and door I don't touch.

Dan


----------



## deltadude (Jun 8, 2010)

Personally, I usually wipe the inside floor with a hot soapy cloth, then wipe again with hot wet non soap cloth then a couple of paper towels.  Grease can accumulate in the bottom increasing the potential for a grease fire.  It doesn't hurt to clean out the drain hole every couple of months.

As for the walls, as pointed out the build up is seasoning.  But if there are heavy amounts of grease in one particular area, take a hot damp cloth "no soap" and wipe the grease off.  In addition prior to every smoke I wipe the door sill area both on the door and the cabinet. Plus I wipe the rubber gasket.

My older model has the bigger chip tray, I always clean it prior to a smoke.  It doesn't hurt to take a wire brush and scrup off some of the buildup, this will help maintain good wood chip ignition.

I hope this helps...


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 4, 2011)

So there won't be any problems if you clean up the bottom of the inside if there is greese built up?  Just don't use any harsh cleaner?


----------



## kielbasa kid (Jun 9, 2011)

Inside walls: Grade #4 Extra Coarse steel wool pad with warm water and paper towels.


----------



## herscht (Jun 10, 2011)

someone recommended to me to spray the inside with PAM, is anyone doing that?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2011)

My Dishwasher cleans the grills after every use (only complains a little), and I keep foil over the water pan & bottom drip pan.

Other than that I cleaned my MES 30 real good, after I got my MES 40. I used alcohol, a scotch brite pad, a few rags, and a mess of paper towels.

I clean my glass door window, in my MES 40, before each use with Windex.

Last week I cleaned the whole bottom of my MES 40, and the whole door, because 2 weeks ago I heard some puffing going on in there, and when I looked in the window, it looked like a troop of boy scouts moved in & had little camp fires going in the bottom of my smoker!!!  (Little fat drip piles)

Bear


----------



## tromaron (Jun 10, 2011)

For my MES 40, I clean the racks in the dishwasher each time.  About every other time I clean the window with a razor blade, takes the build up right off.


----------



## smoker21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey Bear,

<<I used alcohol>>  Would that be beer or Bourbon?

;--)

JD


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2011)

Smoker21 said:


> Hey Bear,
> 
> <<I used alcohol>>  Would that be beer or Bourbon?
> 
> ...


LOL---Beer's too low octane---Gotta be the hard stuff that you either drink or rub on sore muscles.


----------



## captturbo (Jun 12, 2011)

For whatever it's worth, I find that it's easier to clean my MES 30 right after a smoke. The water pan keeps the humidity up so the crud is soft and comes off with warm soapy water.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2011)

CaptTurbo said:


> For whatever it's worth, I find that it's easier to clean my MES 30 right after a smoke. The water pan keeps the humidity up so the crud is soft and comes off with warm soapy water.




I'm 99% sure you're right there!!!

Only thing is, who feels like cleaning the smoker right after a smoke-----I always feel like eating!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Maybe while your smoke is in a cooler, wrapped in foil & towels---That would be a great time to take advantage of your idea.

Note: Be careful how wet your soapy water sponge is, and where the water goes in watt burners, like an MES.

Bear


----------



## joeschmoker (Jun 12, 2011)

I hear ya, but if you wait, then it's that much harder to clean.  I came up with an idea today as I was scrubbing my racks and pans.  For my next smoke I'm going to go buy one of those Rubbermaid type large containers (big enough to hold the racks and pans) and as soon as I take the food out, I'm going to drop them in that container full of hot, soapy water.  And, when I'm not using the container to scrub the racks and pans, I'll be using it to hold my smoking supplies.
 


Bearcarver said:


> I'm 99% sure you're right there!!!
> 
> Only thing is, who feels like cleaning the smoker right after a smoke-----I always feel like eating!
> 
> ...


----------



## squirrel (Jun 12, 2011)

I use the Mr. Clean magic erasers on the glass. Amazing how quickly that stuff comes off.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> I use the Mr. Clean magic erasers on the glass. Amazing how quickly that stuff comes off.


Hmmm---Gotta check them out !

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## pittman (Jun 13, 2011)

Those Magic Erasers are the best!

I think they are from another planet! Not sure how come they work so great on everything!

I have not used them on my MES yet, but I'm sure they'll do the job just from what Ive seen them do on other things!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2011)

Maybe I'm not gentle enough. 

I told Mrs Bear to get some "Magic Erasers" next time she goes to town, but she said she had a couple.

I took one to clean my MES 40 window.

It got the stuff off the window pretty quick, but the one side of the soft little sponge is torn apart & shot.

I should be able to use the other side next time, so it's 50¢ per window-washing that way for me.

Then I still used a little Windex & two paper towels to shine the window up (I like it real clean).

So far the thing that works best for me is:

Step #1-----Rubbing Alcohol on paper towels to get the heavy gunk off.

Step #2-----Then a few paper towels with Windex for streak free shine.

Paper towels are a lot cheaper.

Maybe if I was more gentle with that soft little sponge, but...........

Bear


----------



## joeschmoker (Jun 13, 2011)

I little dish soap and a non-abrasive scrubbie cleans the glass very quickly.  Just rinse with the hose.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2011)

JoeSchmoker said:


> I little dish soap and a non-abrasive scrubbie cleans the glass very quickly.  Just rinse with the hose.


Rinse an electric smoker with a hose???

No thanks!


----------



## domapoi (Jun 13, 2011)

JoeSchmoker said:


> I little dish soap and a non-abrasive scrubbie cleans the glass very quickly.  Just rinse with the hose.


Haven't seen any pictures of JoeSchmoker yet, but I wonder if he has one of those spiky hair styles from rinsing his electric smoker off with a hose?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2011)

DOMAPOI said:


> Haven't seen any pictures of JoeSchmoker yet, but I wonder if he has one of those spiky hair styles from rinsing his electric smoker off with a hose?


Gee I hope not!

LOL----And I always worry if I squeezed enough water out of my sponge, before I clean something off inside my MES.

Bear


----------



## captturbo (Jun 13, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm 99% sure you're right there!!!
> 
> Only thing is, who feels like cleaning the smoker right after a smoke-----I always feel like eating!
> 
> ...


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 13, 2011)

If you let the goo build up, eventually you'll have a fire, and then just go back to SAMS and get a new one!

I call that "Self Cleaning"

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2011)

CaptTurbo (quote)

Exactly Bear! My food is wrapped and recirculating when the cleaning begins. No worries about the element. I never let the water fly. I use a scrub bucket and a scrubby pad. You can put a wet scrubby sponge against the window if you have let it cool at all. I don't do it immediately but it is still quite warm when I clean it. I think waiting defeats the purpose. Hitting it soon gets it before the crud dries out and hardens.

From Bear:

Yup, I think that's a good idea. It's very seldom that I put water in my pan, but just the heat should make it clean a little easier.

If I leave the door closed, it should still be warm until after I eat.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## joeschmoker (Jun 13, 2011)

LOL!  Well, my hair might be a little spiky, but it's only about a 1/16th of an inch long.  I did unplug the unit first.

I propped the door wide open and had the hose on very low.  I didn't get any water inside the smoker and I just set it in the sun for a few hours to dry out any water behind the seals, although I did run a paper towel around the backside of the seal too).
 


Bearcarver said:


> Gee I hope not!
> 
> LOL----And I always worry if I squeezed enough water out of my sponge, before I clean something off inside my MES.
> 
> Bear


----------



## eman (Jun 13, 2011)

Clean a smoker ? NEVER!  Just the racks and pans . Now that the  newness of having a window has worn off i don't bother cleaning it either.


----------



## joeschmoker (Jun 13, 2011)

Not just the newness of the window, but its usefulness also.  It may have been because I was smoking so many things with bacon, but after about an hour I could barely see through the glass anyway.  And you don't really need to see through it in the first half of your smoke as much as the last half.  Was it all the bacon I was using or does the window get harder to see through after a couple/few hours no matter what you smoke?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2011)

I think I should mention---I know a guy who had his MES door go up in flames.

That is why I don't let too much fat accumulate on things other than the racks & the window.

I just did the door real good a couple weeks ago, and I got rid of the little fat piles that were causing the little camp-fires, here & there, that I could see glowing in a few smokes---First time I did that in 6 months.

Bear


----------



## imstew (Jul 8, 2011)

I used to spray mine with simple green, soak, and hose out.  Then the contacts on the heating element corroded off.  I took the back off, reconnected the elements AND food grade siliconed the heating element attachment plate after taking it loose.  What a pain, you would think they would have spent a extra dollar and put gaskets in.

I still spray out my smoker, a nice patina in a saute pan is OK but layers of grease in my smoker is kinda icky.


----------



## jwsailor (Jul 10, 2011)

I soak the racks then scrub them and clean the drip pan(always use foil). I also use hot soapy water on the door and glass and always wipe out the bottom of the smoker and any built up grease on the sides. I also clean the temperature probe and the light. Never thoght about using the hose! Maybe taking it to the car wash would be faster. lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2011)

It's easy if you foil the drip pan & water pan. The grates just fit in the dishwasher. The glass cleans up with rubbing alcohol & I never clean the walls.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2011)

jwsailor said:


> I soak the racks then scrub them and clean the drip pan(always use foil). I also use hot soapy water on the door and glass and always wipe out the bottom of the smoker and any built up grease on the sides. I also clean the temperature probe and the light. Never thoght about using the hose! Maybe taking it to the car wash would be faster. lol


LOL----Good one!

Bear


----------



## kielbasa kid (Jul 11, 2011)

O.K.!  My turn. First; here is why I now have an MES 30 analog and CLEAN the unit after every use and will NEVER again have LP gas.
	

		
			
		

		
	







I always see macho "city" fellas, trailering their ATVs back home, caked in mud, like it's a badge or medal but the same guys wash and polish their cars and will break your face if you touch it. My wife cleans her house oven, so what's the diff' with her's and mine outside? Nada!

Considering the lengthy prep' time for a smoke, what's another half hour after you have devoured the presentation? Nada!

Take it from a non-macho man who is still having his home rebuilt after eleven months.

"Once burnt; twice shy".

Here are the simple tools needed for a safely and reasonably cleaned MES analog 30.







The SS scrubs are dipped in hot water to scrub the walls. The #4 SW polishes and cleans the rails and thermometer. Clean the thermometer as well as the probes if you want an accurate reading. Crud insulates. The screw driver simply removes the 2 bolts that hold the element. The spatula, scrapes the bottom and scoops out the crappola.

BTW: Once you know how much your door's thermometer is consistantly in error (mine is 31 degrees), I simply add that to what it reads and I am in business. 















As you can see, I am not completely anal but the rig is quite presentable AND SAFE TO USE.

The grates do not take anything much to clean. Simple dish detergent, a nylon scrub brush, a laundry tub and a 20 minute soak, while you are cleaning the cabinet.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 11, 2011)

I clean my electric smoker using a high pressure water unit connected to hot water. One of the cheapos you can pick up at harbor frt.

*I always unplug the unit. *

Of course i do not have any digital controls but if i did i would make sure i did not spray there. I would suggest using a hair dryer or hot gun to dry out the digital components if you think it got wet.  I also do it only when the son is shining good enough to dry out quickly. I have used a heat gun on the element to dry out the prongs when i thought they had some moister on them. I melted a plug once because i ignored the prongs and plug in. This was moisture just from condensation.

As one can see from KK,s pictures an ounce of prevention ETC. ETC.

Happy and safe Cooking

Karl


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2011)

I should mention to ALL:

When I got my new MES 40, and semi retired my MES 30, I decided to clean my MES 30 real good.

I laid it on it's back, and used a strong cleaner & steel wool pads, and scotch bright pads, and a lot of elbow grease.

I only used enough hot water to wet the sponges, to get the cleaners to work. I was not planning on rinsing it with a hose, or any amount of water, because plugged in or not, the water may go someplace where I wouldn't want it to go. I was planning on sopping any excess water up with a sponge when I was done.

Guess what---I didn't have to sop it up. It disappeared on its own! It didn't evaporate---It went through the corners & edges of the inside of the smoker box. Where did it go???

I didn't take it apart to see, but I would guess it went places I didn't want it to go. I did not test it, because I'm sure it was wet inside the walls for days. I'm sure it's dry now, but I have not had a reason to test it since that day.

Long story short, I would not use a hose on an electric smoker, plugged in or not.  Maybe that's just me, but that is me.

Bear


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 11, 2011)

I should also mention i have never had an insulated smoker.

As Bear said i would worry about where the water went also.

Is there any electrical stuff in the bottom. I wonder what kind of insulation is in the walls and would water leaking in move or damage the insulation ?


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 12, 2011)

I was just reading the MES Manual and it says not to use any cleaning agent and just to wipe down after every use with a damp towel.

Karl


----------



## jwsailor (Jul 12, 2011)

When everything else fails, read the instructions


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 12, 2011)

Instructions i dont need no stinkin instructions

Karl


----------



## captturbo (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes Karl, but with real practice in the field, I think you will come to agree that some warm soapy water used with a wash cloth or scrubby works best and is not damaging to your smoker.


----------



## stephenh (Jul 14, 2011)

Last time I used my MES, I set a dish of ammonia inside after it had cooled a bit and left it to sit overnight (vents shut). The ammonia fumes softened up the crud. The next day, I took a microfiber cloth and hot water. After wringing out the cloth well, I used it to wipe out the accumulated crud. I also would not spray water inside. This worked well enough to remove the build-up without being aggressive to the internal parts.

It is an old oven cleaning trick I had read about years ago. It seems that old tricks still work for some things. :)


----------



## domapoi (Jul 15, 2011)

StephenH said:


> Last time I used my MES, I set a dish of ammonia inside after it had cooled a bit and left it to sit overnight (vents shut). The ammonia fumes softened up the crud. The next day, I took a microfiber cloth and hot water. After wringing out the cloth well, I used it to wipe out the accumulated crud. I also would not spray water inside. This worked well enough to remove the build-up without being aggressive to the internal parts.
> 
> It is an old oven cleaning trick I had read about years ago. It seems that old tricks still work for some things. :)




If the ammonia has permeated the insulation or got into the nooks and crannies, I wonder it it will affect the taste or quality of the food the next time you smoke?


----------



## jwneural (Jul 16, 2011)

The one interior part of my MES 30 I clean is the area surrounding the temperature probe on the back wall and the probe itself.  If you don't clean this, the temperature control is not consistent from smoke to smoke.  I do this every 3rd time I smoke.

I do a quick scrape with a putty knife about 2" around the probe (just to remove the heat conductive crud) and then a wipe with a course steel wool on the probe itself.


----------



## stephenh (Jul 21, 2011)

Doesn't seem to have affected it since I did a thorough job of wiping the softened crud out with a microfiber cloth and plain water. Anyway, if it left a residue, it would not be something that could be used for regular ovens either. An alternative method is to have the oven/smoker hot and also use hot water on a rack below to assist the ammonia to soften and loosen the residue. Since the smoker is located outside, ammonia fumes are not quite as much of a consideration

http://www.ehow.com/way_5315374_cleaning-oven-ammonia.html


----------



## tailgate72 (Oct 6, 2011)

We haven't had our 40 but for a short time but after our smokes we do what alot of ppl do and just use warm water to wipe things down. Racks go to the dishwasher ( I have yet to find the voice shut off for it), water pan, drip pan and the bottom of the chip tray are foiled so clean up is a breeze there. The glass we spray with spray away glass cleaner. Its ammonia free works excellent IMO and supports breast cancer research. When we are done with the glass cleaner though we do take clean warm water and just wipe off the glass and door where the cleaner ran to eliminate any chance of something tainting the meat with an odd taste.


----------



## shamong9 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just as others have said, foil the drip pan and water pan. Then wash the racks in the dish washer. If i see a large amount of build up I wipe it before it cools with vinegar. Never put anything in there you would not eat, except the wood chips.


----------



## 15ft smoker (Oct 8, 2011)

good morning, i take my rig to the local care wash, and just used a high pressure wash no soap, untill i do my racks, which i remove out of the unit,


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2011)

15ft smoker said:


> good morning, i take my rig to the local care wash, and just used a high pressure wash no soap, untill i do my racks, which i remove out of the unit,


Your "rig" isn't electric is it, as in MES ?

Bear


----------



## 15ft smoker (Oct 15, 2011)

nope my rig , runs off only enought charcoal to et my chimmey starter going and the rest apple wood,


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2011)

15ft smoker said:


> nope my rig , runs off only enought charcoal to et my chimmey starter going and the rest apple wood,




I love my MES 40 Watt burner, but if I had to clean the whole interior, I'd wish mine was like yours.

That would be nice & easy!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't understand the reasoning behind cleaning the walls. I clean the grates, water pan & drip pan & dump the ashes out of the chip pan. But I worked so hard getting that nice crust on the walls, I just couldn't bring myself to clean it off.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 15, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I don't understand the reasoning behind cleaning the walls. I clean the grates, water pan & drip pan & dump the ashes out of the chip pan. But I worked so hard getting that nice crust on the walls, I just couldn't bring myself to clean it off.


Yup!!

  Craig


----------



## billebouy (Oct 15, 2011)

This stuff works great to get the nasty crusty stuff off.  Sort of like oven cleaner.  Wal-mart's around here have it, couple of bucks a bottle.


----------



## fire393 (Oct 15, 2011)

what works well on the glass door for a cleaner???


----------



## coconuts (Oct 15, 2011)

I use some Dawn liquid dish soap and either a sponge or if smoke build up is really thick a blue Scotch Brite non-scratch pad on my MES 40 window.

Dawn seems to break it down pretty easily without too much scrubbing.


----------



## bigbill (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey SmokinAl, I agree with you except I do use a scraper to knock off the loose chunks, don't want them falling off onto my food.

Fire393 .... I like to use a new razor blade, fast and easy.


----------



## rubbin butts (Oct 15, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I don't understand the reasoning behind cleaning the walls. I clean the grates, water pan & drip pan & dump the ashes out of the chip pan. But I worked so hard getting that nice crust on the walls, I just couldn't bring myself to clean it off.


*X2*


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2011)

Fire393 said:


> what works well on the glass door for a cleaner???


I clean my glass every time I use it with Windex & paper towels.

I open the door all the way (180˚), so no Windex gets inside my smoker.

Works Great.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2011)

bigbill said:


> Hey SmokinAl, I agree with you except I do use a scraper to knock off the loose chunks, don't want them falling off onto my food.
> 
> Fire393 .... I like to use a new razor blade, fast and easy.


Yup---I also scrape up the little piles of dried up fat in the bottom, and on the chip burner shield, so they don't catch fire.

One time I looked in there, and it looked like a whole Boyscout troop moved in----There were little camp fires burning all over the place in there!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---I also scrape up the little piles of dried up fat in the bottom, and on the chip burner shield, so they don't catch fire.
> 
> One time I looked in there, and it looked like a whole Boyscout troop moved in----There were little camp fires burning all over the place in there!!!
> 
> ...




I like all those little fires!

It adds to the flavor!


----------



## fire393 (Oct 16, 2011)

windex wont give off any smell when smoking??


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 16, 2011)

Fire393 said:


> windex wont give off any smell when smoking??




None that I ever noticed.

Don't forget, I open the door as far as it opens. Then I only spray the glass, and wipe it ALL off.

If the wind is blowing in the wrong direction, you can spray it right on the paper towels, so it can't blow into the smoker.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2011)

I use rubbing alcohol. I think it works as good as Windex with no residue or worries that it will get in the smoker. Just saturate a paper towel & wipe the glass off then follow with a clean paper towel to get the rest off.


----------



## 15ft smoker (Oct 17, 2011)

I clean my rig , right after each time i cook on it, it keeps the grease from building up in the bottom, i found a good food grade cleaner, is best, and the health department , loves this . I have found good care provides a good food product, and all my customers are happy, i love this group, there is so much one can learn


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 18, 2011)

windex really ???? I use a 50/50 mix of   Isopropyl Alcohol and water . It works great that what we use to clean the window shields of the planes also don't streak either.  that's just my 2 cents


----------



## coconuts (Oct 20, 2011)

If anyone is smoking in foil pans instead of directly on the grates in your MES there is a way to make cleaning the grates VERY easy!

Just put a light coating of dish soap (Dawn) on the grates before your smoke. The smoke will wash off super easy with some hot water. FYI

Obviously you do not want to do this if you are putting your meat directly on the grates.


----------



## domapoi (Oct 21, 2011)

Coconuts said:


> If anyone is smoking in foil pans instead of directly on the grates in your MES there is a way to make cleaning the grates VERY easy!
> 
> Just put a light coating of dish soap (Dawn) on the grates before your smoke. The smoke will wash off super easy with some hot water. FYI
> 
> Obviously you do not want to do this if you are putting your meat directly on the grates.


I try to not use foil on my grates if at all possible! The foil prevents all sides of my food from being exposed to smoke. If it is something really fine that would fall through the grates I will use one of several products sold that have a finer mesh made for such purpose. The only time I will use foil is for stuff like coarse sea salt or fine herbs that I smoke, and then I will stir them a few times during smoking so that all sides of what I am smoking get exposed.

All I do to clean my MES is fill my sink with some hot soapy water and soak my racks and water tray in there for about a half hour and then use a sponge that has that green ScotchBright pad on one side. Then wipe out the inside with the MES with a terry towel dipped in and wrung out with a mixture of hot water and vinegar. Then wipe out with clean water on a towel. Works for me.


----------



## texdav (Oct 22, 2011)

Like any smoker you need to get the cresote buildup off the insiode cabinet cleaned or eventuall you'll see it on and taste it in your smoked meats.Just follow the instrcutions provided. The staining of the metal is not important but the greasy cresote buidup is. Nothing worse than meat with a greasy coating of this that eventually will occur.


----------



## allen (Oct 22, 2011)

I have the MES 40" 800 watt and I would pick up a credit card size ice scraper from an Auto parts store and scrape the inside out withg that, no worries on metal slivers and it keeps the inside fairly clean.


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't have an MES (but I'm considering getting one); so I don't know if this is feasible.

Could you clean out the insides with one of those little steamers that has a wand?  Or would that make a mess or damage the innards?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't understand why anyone would want to clean all that beautiful mojo off the walls of your smoker. Unless it's so thick that pieces are falling off on the food, then why not leave it alone. Yes, clean the grates, water pan, drip pan, and dump the ashes. But leave the walls alone. That's just me though, I guess that there are a lot of you that want a clean smoker, walls and all. And I do admit the MES that I use for just sausage & bacon is nice & clean, but that's all that has ever been in there and that's what I bought it for.


----------



## bigfish98 (Oct 22, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I don't understand why anyone would want to clean all that beautiful mojo off the walls of your smoker. Unless it's so thick that pieces are falling off on the food, then why not leave it alone. Yes, clean the grates, water pan, drip pan, and dump the ashes. But leave the walls alone. That's just me though, I guess that there are a lot of you that want a clean smoker, walls and all. And I do admit the MES that I use for just sausage & bacon is nice & clean, but that's all that has ever been in there and that's what I bought it for.



I am with Al on this one.  IMHO, a smoker is like a good cast iron pan.  It works best when well seaoned. 

Bigfish


----------



## 15ft smoker (Oct 23, 2011)

a good smoker is well used and the seasoning are easy to smell, when you open the doors, yes cleaning one is important, but remember you need it seasoned from use, as with any cook iron skillet, i made a great honey glazed rub for my ribs, but it has to be cut with a good hot sauce,


----------



## captturbo (Oct 23, 2011)

I like the idea of using a plastic ice scraper on the ceiling and walls to remove the curling bits of carbon so they don't flake off and get on the meats. My MES does make  bit of that stuff much like the inside lid for my Weber Genesis gas grill.


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 23, 2011)

*I clean the window of my MES with Windex and the bottom, top, and drip pan with KrudKutter. The racks go in the dishwasher and I foil the water pan and heat deflector.*

*JC1947*


----------



## meatman3000 (Aug 17, 2014)

Kielbasa Kid said:


> O.K.!  My turn. First; here is why I now have an MES 30 analog and CLEAN the unit after every use and will NEVER again have LP gas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!  I have a MES 30" Analog myself and I was wondering if that element was easy to remove.  I'm going to take mine out and go nuts cleaning the bottom of the smoker,


----------



## muck man (Aug 22, 2014)

I spray my racks and drip pan with PAM before starting.  Rinse off better when finished.  After 7 years I have only cleaned the racks and pan.  If short smoke and most comes off I put in dishwasher.  For longer smokes I use steel wool on both, works great!


----------



## masterfader (Aug 20, 2015)

Does anyone line the bottom of their MES 30" analog with foil, punching a hole in the bottom of course?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2015)

masterfader said:


> Does anyone line the bottom of their MES 30" analog with foil, punching a hole in the bottom of course?


I would guess most MES 30 and MES 40 owners cover their bottom Drip Pan with foil.

I actually removed my bottom drip pan & just put a sheet of foil on the floor of the smoker.

I would imagine MES Analog owners would do similar things.

Bear


----------



## masterfader (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you, Bear. And thank you for your service. I am a Navy vet, '70-'74. Smoke 'em if you got 'em!:439:


----------



## smokesontuesday (Aug 21, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> If you let the goo build up, eventually you'll have a fire, and then just go back to SAMS and get a new one!
> 
> I call that "Self Cleaning"
> 
> Todd










for making me laugh right in the middle of the office


----------



## polefalc (Aug 21, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Maybe I'm not gentle enough.
> 
> I told Mrs Bear to get some "Magic Erasers" next time she goes to town, but she said she had a couple.
> 
> ...


I've found the original magic eraser to be flimsy, too, when cleaning my MES 30.  However, the "Extra Power" version (has a wiggly edge) is a bit tougher and stands up better when cleaning the MES.  I've found I can clean the entire MES two or three times before "extra power" ones fall apart.  I have to be careful around the screws - that is the kiss of death.  It does a great job on the window and any flat surface.  The inside of my MES is almost new looking, except around the screws.  All the parts that come out get hand washed in the utility sink.

Someone recommended vinegar and it works but it takes a lot more elbow grease than the magic eraser.

I haven't tried rubbing alcohol nor windex.


----------



## brickguy221 (Aug 21, 2015)

I spray on Simple Green and then a light mist of water over the Simple Green, rub the glass lightly with a mild Scotchbrite pad to loosen anything heavy on glass, then wipe with a paper towel ... Then I use the Magic Eraser and the stuff on window comes off really easy with no hard work or hard rubbing. I then wipe with a paper towel, spray a light mist of water and wipe with a paper towel a final time and the glass is sparkling clean. The whole process doesn't take more than 3 minutes or less.


----------



## wa0auu (Aug 30, 2015)

We rinse ours with a hose, just UNPLUG it first !

WE made some modifications to ours, we added a rotisserie ! and  built  a new electronic  control panel for it, now we can cook by temperature not time













LEW_2986.JPG



__ wa0auu
__ Aug 30, 2015





   they should be made this way !













LEW_2985.JPG



__ wa0auu
__ Aug 30, 2015





   this is the stand we built for our smoker as you can see we moved it UP off the ground !













LEW_2970 - Version 2.jpg



__ wa0auu
__ Aug 30, 2015





we did make one change, the pre set temperature of 145 was changed to 250     I am an electronic engineer there is a lot of electronics in this box !













LEW_2999.JPG



__ wa0auu
__ Aug 30, 2015


----------



## jason1234 (Mar 19, 2017)

I put the parts that come out in the dush washer. The rest gets rubbed quickly with a grill scrubber that is alot like Scotchbright with a plastic handle, and plain water, then wipe it dry with a paper towel. I don't try to get it totally clean, just rub off whatever is loose or greasy.


----------



## jetson (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm not as "seasoned" as you guys, but the easiest way to clean the grates on my MES30 is putting them on my gas grill, under a sheet of shiny-side-down foil, on "high" for about 10 minutes.

Turns anything on the grates to ash for easy cleaning...

My 2¢ worth...


----------



## uechikid (Mar 21, 2017)

I clean the racks in the garage sink.  Tap water as hot as it comes out of the tap with OxiClean.  The stuff is amazing.  If I were going to clean the inside of my smoker, I would also use Oxiclean in a spray bottle and a nozzle on the hose, or maybe even a pressure washer .  My 2¢.


----------



## maddawg (Mar 21, 2017)

The Bar Keepers Friend (Spray & Foam Cleaner) works great.and then use Windex. after it has cooled down.


----------



## maddawg (Mar 21, 2017)

You can place them in an oven that has a self-cleaning cycle.Set the cycle for 3 hours, they will come out clean.Do all of you oven safe pots in there too.


----------



## maddawg (Mar 21, 2017)

If the goo gets a little thick, take a plastic putty knife and scrape it off while it is still hot.


----------



## pellet perfect (Mar 22, 2017)

I never clean the smoker parts!...how's that? I saved all the chrome racks from past toaster ovens, etc. and slap the steelhead fillets or butts on them. When done, clean only the loose rack and park it back in the cabinet...no scrubbing the smoker racks!


----------



## aj4ay (Mar 23, 2017)

While I am new to the group, I have had my MES 30 for a little over a year now.  During that time I have used it probably 10 times to smoke various meats.  While not obsessed with a perfectly clean surface, I do try to keep it as clean as possible.

Before smoking, I take the racks and rack holders out, the drip tray and water bowl tray out.  Then I coat the interior with non stick cooking spray.  This includes the sides, back, bottom and glass door.  The rack holders are sprayed and reinstalled.  Then the racks are sprayed and installed.  The bottom drip pan is spayed and covered with foil. The water bowl holding tray is also sprayed and covered with foil.  I also spray the outside of the water bowl.

Clean up fairly easy.  The racks, rack holders, bottom drip tray, water bowl and water bowl tray are washed in the sink with hot soapy water, rinsed and allowed to air dry.  The interior of the MES, including glass and door, is wiped clean with Lysol disinfectant wipes and paper towels.  The wipes do a nice job of removing most of the grime and smoke stain on their own.  The glass is finally cleaned with Windex and paper towels.   The outside of the MES 30 is wiped down with the Lysol wipes.  The internal meat probe and cable are cleaned with the Lysol wipes.

I then let everything air dry for a couple of hours.  No issues with lingering smells or odors.

Jay

AJ4AY

Mobile, AL


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2017)

aj4ay said:


> While I am new to the group, I have had my MES 30 for a little over a year now.  During that time I have used it probably 10 times to smoke various meats.  While not obsessed with a perfectly clean surface, I do try to keep it as clean as possible.
> 
> Before smoking, I take the racks and rack holders out, the drip tray and water bowl tray out.  Then I coat the interior with non stick cooking spray.  This includes the sides, back, bottom and glass door.  The rack holders are sprayed and reinstalled.  Then the racks are sprayed and installed.  The bottom drip pan is spayed and covered with foil. The water bowl holding tray is also sprayed and covered with foil.  I also spray the outside of the water bowl.
> 
> ...


Whew!!  I got tired just reading all that !!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gotta go rest now.

Bear


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Mar 24, 2017)

Had a problem with crest dripping on the bacon as I was smoking....cleaned the WHOLE smoker......any suggestions to where the crest drippings come from?

Pete


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2017)

torp3t3d0 said:


> Had a problem with crest dripping on the bacon as I was smoking....cleaned the WHOLE smoker......*any suggestions to where the crest drippings come from?*
> 
> Pete


Hi Stranger---Been awhile, Pete!

I'm not sure what "Crest" is.

Only Crest dripping I can think of would be avoided by holding your head over the sink, while brushing your teeth.

Maybe you can clarify your question?

Bear


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Mar 26, 2017)

Meant Creasote =...I think....black gripping on the bacon.....been doing well....into making LOX (cold smoking them for about 3 hours and under 70 deg).....don't do much with the forum as I feel that I don't have too much to say....can't make enough bacon to keep friends and family satisfied.

BTW, a friend is trying to convince me to open a "smoke house business".....both to sell and to teach others...thinks there is a market for that....I retire on the 14th of April finally...

Made some great corned Pork for St Patrick's Day.....was a bigger hit than the corned beef I made and served too....

Love reading what you post and learn a lot from ya...

pete


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2017)

torp3t3d0 said:


> Meant Creasote =...I think....black gripping on the bacon.....been doing well....into making LOX (cold smoking them for about 3 hours and under 70 deg).....don't do much with the forum as I feel that I don't have too much to say....can't make enough bacon to keep friends and family satisfied.
> 
> BTW, a friend is trying to convince me to open a "smoke house business".....both to sell and to teach others...thinks there is a market for that....I retire on the 14th of April finally...
> 
> ...


Thank You Pete!!

Only dripping I ever had was years ago, when I put a tin can on my top vent to extend the vent, because it was windy.

It was Winter time & condensation formed inside the tin can & dripped through the vent, until I caught it, and removed the tin can.

There probably is a Market for that, as I don't know of anything like that any where near here either.

Bear


----------



## aj4ay (Mar 26, 2017)

Bear and the Group,

Yeah, I did get a little long winded in my MES 30 cleaning post.  I actually fell asleep half way through reading i.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Love reading all of the posts on the forum.  Thanks for all of the comments and suggestions.

Jay

AJ4AY

Mobile, AL


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2017)

aj4ay said:


> Bear and the Group,
> 
> Yeah, I did get a little long winded in my MES 30 cleaning post.  I actually fell asleep half way through reading i.
> 
> ...


I really didn't mind how long your post was, Jay.

It was actually more all the cleaning work that tired me out.

I only clean the rack/racks I use after each smoke (Mrs Bear does actually), because that's all that touches my Meat.

Then I clean the window in the door real good, because I like to see through it.

Other than that, all I do is change the foil on my Water Pan & on the bottom Drip pan, when they get real bad.

And I check if anything is hanging loose from the ceiling or sides & brush the loose stuff off when needed.

Also I clean around the two sensors on the back wall, so they're sure to work.

Bear


----------



## aj4ay (Mar 26, 2017)

Bear and the group,

I did forget to mention that I do clean the temp sensors after every smoking.  All in all, it takes me about an hour to clean the smoker.

My Army training and my OCD make me want to keep things clean and serviceable.  DUHH!

Jay

AJ4AY

Mobile, AL


----------



## michael1959 (May 14, 2017)

I never clean my the water pan and the drip pan and the heat temp


----------



## jibsman (Jun 24, 2017)

The internal temperature started fluctuating wildly so I thought: The temperature probe for the smoker (not the one you put in the meat; I never use it.) was probably covered with "seasoning". I found Masterbuilt's "How to clean your smoker" YouTube video but nothing I have seen shows me where the smoker's temperature probe is located. There is a "nipple" that sticks out center right side, and a flat "button" center left. Are these the gauges for the smoker?

Is the temperature probe the 1/2" "nipple" or the 1/8" "button" inside back center of the smoker? 

Thanks,

JibsMan


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2017)

Jibsman said:


> The internal temperature started fluctuating wildly so I thought: The temperature probe for the smoker (not the one you put in the meat; I never use it.) was probably covered with "seasoning". I found Masterbuilt's "How to clean your smoker" YouTube video but nothing I have seen shows me where the smoker's temperature probe is located. There is a "nipple" that sticks out center right side, and a flat "button" center left. Are these the gauges for the smoker?
> 
> Is the temperature probe the 1/2" "nipple" or the 1/8" "button" inside back center of the smoker?
> 
> ...


I clean them both whenever they start looking a little black. (Maybe every 5 to 10 smokes)

The one that looks like a Toggle switch (Nipple) is the heat sensor.

And I believe the flat "Button" one is the Overheat shutoff sensor.

Bear


----------



## jibsman (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks Bear! [emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]127996[/emoji]


----------

